# thanks everybody for the tree id tips



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

im, not that good at tree id i know nut trees because of squirrel hunting .dad showed me what to look for .those are easy.but the rest is a mystery.ive been watchingvideos and showing them to the little woman and kid.i hope it works i think it will.so thank u all for the help.happy shroomin kids


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

i just seen someone down by serpent mound on here and cant find the conversation on here.i hunt just a few miles from u..im just north of u where i hunt..was it ant?902? if u read this let me know maybe get together and pick a few.maybe trade some spots?


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Its 902nd that lives right down the road from serpent mound.He lives in elmville.Outside belfast.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Im gona head down to his place about 2 oclock.


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

i spent a week on elmvill road one night..........nice neck of the woods.i luv that amish food


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

headed out thismorning..cant wait anymore...o boy o boy


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

found ded elms and a gardener snake....nothing else o well....


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Im hungry do you have a throw away email .I can get ahold of you next time I head that way.did catch a couple of bass yesterday.902nd lives on walnut shade.Lots of amish eggs on the road in his neck of the woods.


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

ant that sounds good. i will set one up and send it sometime today..thanks for the invite....i dont know wallnut shade buit i no ther general area i hunt near the beagle cluub if u know where thats at.i will need a little advance notice because im up in fairborn but would like to meet you guys maybe even learn sumthin ....it takes about an hour and 20 min to get there if that long


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

@im hungry - your hunting eldridge's place - he cut and stored hay in my barn for the horses this past year - he's a good friend.


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

bless your heart 902 ....one of the greats i tell ya,i dont care what pat says.ive known him a long time.


----------

